# The Navel, BreasTT and Bum Cruise...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Nothing huge, just a south east, Sunday, all-day crawl around some interesting roads and ending up somewhere chilled with great beer, food and a photogenic location. 8)

Add regular photo opportunities along the way, some easy-going people, a spattering of TTs and whatever else I can dream up to make it interesting and you have the makings of a cruise... 

And the meaning of 'Navel, BreasTT and Bum'? You will be expected to expose at least one bodily part at some point in the day... :lol:

No dates set yet, so throwing it out to gauge interest.

If you're interested in a cruise with a bit of humour thrown in, please express your interest and your preferred date/month like this...

Rustyintegrale - early July/early September. Thanks chaps! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

errrr rich, had you been drinking when dreaming this one up bud...........bit far for me but lmao sounds like a fun idea for a cruise


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> errrr rich, had you been drinking when dreaming this one up bud...........bit far for me but lmao sounds like a fun idea for a cruise


Not at all mate. There is another reason why i've called it that... :wink:

Yeah, should be fun...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Date dependant I'll be there. Gazzer get your arse over there, it'd be great to meet the man behind the Friday drunken ramblings.

john
xxxx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Date dependant I'll be there. Gazzer get your arse over there, it'd be great to meet the man behind the Friday drunken ramblings.
> 
> john
> xxxx


John mate, choose your preferred date or at least the month. Will try to be as flexible as possible with this but the majority plus availability of venues rules! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denTTed said:


> Date dependant I'll be there. Gazzer get your arse over there, it'd be great to meet the man behind the Friday drunken ramblings.
> 
> john
> xxxx


john don't know what you mean m8 :roll: it would be good to meet some of the south east lot and Rich of course. ok put me down as a provisional, but as usual work comes first.......so a sunday would be good for me Rich.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Nothing huge, just a south east, Sunday, all-day crawl around some interesting roads and ending up somewhere chilled with great beer, food and a photogenic location. 8)
> 
> ...


Rustyintegrale - early July/early September
DenTTed - subject to date
Gazzer - subject to mentality... :lol:
Ian222 - subject to date
VSeager - subject to date
Nilesong - subject to penis extension... :lol:
mike46 - not July


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

drunkenness you mean lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Date dependant I'll be there. Gazzer get your arse over there, it'd be great to meet the man behind the Friday drunken ramblings.
> ...


You're in buddy, as is John. I don't want the usual riff-raff in this... :wink:

No yobs, chavs or other cars other than the the TT allowed.

Let's get it right chaps. :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A Sunday in July is always good


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Rich,

I cant do July 8th or sept 9th. Should be good to go on the other Sundays. How are you gonna stop the chavs going? If someone wants to come and you deem them as chav how you gonna tell them? Could cause some arguments. lol.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I cant do July 8th or sept 9th. Should be good to go on the other Sundays. How are you gonna stop the chavs going? If someone wants to come and you deem them as chav how you gonna tell them? Could cause some arguments. lol.


 :lol: :lol: It's a joke mate! But if someone turns up in a Corsa I think we'll all know what to say! :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Can I get my willy out?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Can I get my willy out?


Again?! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

is normally me that drags the convo to the gutter........Wd Erol making even me look good here


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm in... date dependent. A good chance to meet some local TTers!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSeager said:


> I'm in... date dependent. A good chance to meet some local TTers!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


You're very welcome and added to the list!

Erol I've added you too mate. I'll get you a little (tiny) flag to fly on it... :wink:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Nilesong said:


> Can I get my willy out?


Erol, after you finished lunch yesterday did you park your car up and have a little ride around Brighton on a bike ???


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It's an annual event! 

Wouldn't miss it for the world! :twisted:


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting :lol: I'll come along if I'm free.

July's not good for me, any other time though I think!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mike46 said:


> Sounds interesting :lol: I'll come along if I'm free.
> 
> July's not good for me, any other time though I think!


You'll be welcome Mike. I'll try and control Erol's 'persuasions'... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no chavs allowed? but a bunch of owld reprobates flashing body parts while driving a TT is ok lmao.......god help Kent on that day :lol: :lol: (news headlines) fourteen drunken men were arrested for flashing at passing motorists on sunday


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just working out a plan for this and if I can organise what I'm hoping to organise then you can expect a very special surprise. 8) 
Probably looking nearer to September but definitely a Sunday. I'm waiting to hear back on something and will then set a date.

The route will be planned accordingly but I will tell you it will definitely be an early morning start. A breakfast meet if you will followed by a day's driving. There will also be a limit on numbers that will be determined after another meeting I'm having with someone else on Saturday... :wink:

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sounds good mate.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

any reasonable hotels local to you rich for the night prior as 4 hr journey for me bud.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> any reasonable hotels local to you rich for the night prior as 4 hr journey for me bud.


Loads mate. If the plans come off I'll put some links on here. Everything from budget to opulent is available.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh go on then put me down as a possible maybe date dependant


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rich if Neilc does his job i will be getting a passat estate for work with TT as part ex bud.......so guess i am out of this m8ee
shame as it would have been good to meet up, but i need a service vehicle for work more than a TT sat on the drive.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

What's the latest Rich?

Or are you too busy talking to your computer like the nerdy twit you are?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Put me down as a definitely maybe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry chaps I have had to postpone this until next year.

I've had some bother nailing down an essential component and rather than risk it I've decided to aim for a Spring date next year. Without giving too much away there's restoration work going on and this has been delayed for various reasons.

Big apologies, but if I can't do it right I'd rather not do it at all. I hope you all understand.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Sorry chaps I have had to postpone this until next year.
> 
> I've had some bother nailing down an essential component and rather than risk it I've decided to aim for a Spring date next year. Without giving too much away there's restoration work going on and this has been delayed for various reasons.
> 
> ...


No worries Rich, sounds like your car is changing look forward to that.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry chaps I have had to postpone this until next year.
> ...


Not my car mate. This is something of the flying variety... :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

D'you mean to say I've had a back, sack and crack for nothing??

Psh! :roll:

Come on Biggles - what's the story? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> D'you mean to say I've had a back, sack and crack for nothing??
> 
> Psh! :roll:
> 
> Come on Biggles - what's the story? :lol:


Can't say mate - will ruin the surprise - and if I do tell you and it doesn't come off it will ruin the drive!

I'm sure your back, sack and crack cack will grow back slowly... :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm sure your back, sack and crack cack will grow back slowly...


Yeah thanks for that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

ChiTTy ChiTTy bang bang we love you


----------

